# Nơi nào bán bỉm người già cao cấp



## Caophuong (13/10/20)

*Người cao tuổi thường mắc một số bệnh lý liên quan đến tuổi già như cao huyết áp, tiểu đường, mất trí nhớ, viêm khớp; do đó dễ nảy sinh tâm lý tự ti, mặc cảm. Chính vì vậy, khi chăm sóc người già mắc bệnh lý cần phải quan sát thật kỹ để có những giải pháp hỗ trợ kịp thời.

Nỗi lòng của người cao tuổi mắc bệnh lý*

Người cao tuổi là đối tượng có sức khỏe tinh thần khá nhạy cảm. Ở tuổi xế chiều, họ thường cảm thấy cô đơn và ám ảnh về việc bị quên lãng, cảm giác không được lắng nghe, chia sẻ. Từ đó họ trở nên khép kín, thường xuyên hồi tưởng về quá khứ và sống cô đơn trong thế giới riêng của mình.

Những tình trạng bệnh sẽ còn diễn biến nặng hơn khi người cao tuổi mắc một số bệnh lý thường gặp ở người già. Những căn bệnh này làm suy giảm khả năng làm việc, sinh hoạt, thậm chí có một số trường hợp không tự chủ được trong vấn đề vệ sinh cá nhân, phải phụ thuộc ít nhiều vào sự chăm sóc của những người xung quanh. Chính vấn đề này tạo cảm giác tự ti, mặc cảm cho người già vì họ cảm thấy bản thân không giúp ích được gì mà còn là gánh nặng, trở ngại cho những người xung quanh. Tâm trạng này không những ảnh hưởng đến khả năng hồi phục bệnh mà còn làm cho tình trạng sức khỏe trở nên trầm trọng hơn.




Người cao tuổi thường cảm thấy cô đơn và sống khép kín hơn​
*Con cháu nên chú ý quan tâm đến sức khỏe tinh thần của những người cao tuổi mắc bệnh lý*

Do người cao tuổi mắc bệnh lý khá nhạy cảm nên con cháu, người thân xung quanh nên dành thời gian chia sẻ, trò chuyện, tâm sự để họ cảm nhận được sự yêu thương, quan tâm và từ đó mở lòng hơn. Hãy kể cho họ nghe những mẩu chuyện nhỏ ở cơ quan, nơi học tập hay trên vệ đường, hãy hỏi xin ý kiến của họ với những chuyện trong gia đình, hãy đưa họ đi chơi đây đó,... Chính những cử chỉ nhỏ nhặt thường ngày ấy sẽ giúp họ trở nên vui vẻ và lạc quan hơn rất nhiều.





Con cháu cần dành thời gian chia sẻ, trò chuyện với người cao tuổi​
Không những vậy, điều đặc biệt cần chú ý quan tâm đó là hãy để họ chủ động trong những việc họ có thể làm được, tránh làm thay hết tất cả mọi thứ mà chỉ hỗ trợ khi thật cần thiết để giảm bớt cảm giác phụ thuộc vào người khác.

Đối với các trường hợp bệnh lý như tiểu không kiểm soát hoặc tai biến thì gia đình cân nhắc việc sử dụng tã giấy cho người già để hỗ trợ, giúp họ có tâm thế chủ động, tự chủ trong vấn đề vệ sinh cá nhân.

Hiện nay, trên thị trường có rất nhiều dòng tã giấy dành cho người lớn, trong đó, tã SunMate là thương hiệu lấy được lòng của rất nhiều khách hàng vì sở hữu những đặc điểm vô cũng nổi trội. Cụ thể, tã SunMate có khả năng thấm hút rất nhanh, khử mùi hiệu quả nhờ lớp dẫn thấm ADL cũng công nghệ hạt SAP, giúp người sử dụng cảm thấy tự tin. Đặc biệt, nhờ có màng đáy thoáng khí cùng bề mặt mềm mại mà tã SunMate giúp người dùng luôn cảm thấy khô thoáng, thoải mái, không bị bí bách như những loại tã thông thường khác. Có thể nói, tã SunMate là một trong những sản phẩm không thể thiếu để hỗ trợ vấn đề vệ sinh cá nhân, mang lại sự tự tin cho người già mắc bệnh lý.




Tã SunMate giúp hỗ trợ tốt cho người già, để họ luôn tự tin vui sống​Nhìn chung, việc chăm sóc, giúp người cao tuổi đối diện với những bệnh lý không hề đơn giản nhưng cũng không phải quá khó. Chỉ cần bạn kiên nhẫn, tận tâm và có chút kiến thức trong việc chọn lựa các phương pháp, công việc sẽ nhẹ nhàng, thuận lợi hơn rất nhiều.


----------

